# Popcorn sourfe coding method



## Nipheria (Jan 2, 2018)

Sup guys im trying understand how to make applications like popcorn and im a beginner at programming so any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 2, 2018)

You know it's illegal right?... (popcorn time)


----------



## kruk (Jan 2, 2018)

Nipheria said:


> Sup guys im trying understand how to make applications like popcorn and im a beginner at programming so any advice will be appreciated.



Most of their code is written in JavaScript (JS). There are several tutorials/books available that will help you understand how JS works. After you get a good grasp of JS basics, have a look at Popcorn time's official Github repository. You will find the source code of their apps there. You can analyze them line by line or experiment by modifying the code. You can even make your own version of the apps (fork), but you must respect the license original authors used.


----------



## Nipheria (Jan 2, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> You know it's illegal right?... (popcorn time)





kruk said:


> Most of their code is written in JavaScript (JS). There are several tutorials/books available that will help you understand how JS works. After you get a good grasp of JS basics, have a look at Popcorn time's official Github repository. You will find the source code of their apps there. You can analyze them line by line or experiment by modifying the code. You can even make your own version of the apps (fork), but you must respect the license original authors used.



Much appreciated, i know its illegal ofc. Btw we are talking about the same popcorn right? The one you watch movies and series etc?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> You know it's illegal right?... (popcorn time)


It's only a BT client, isn't it? I'm not sure what's illegal about BT itself without any context. 


Nipheria said:


> Much appreciated, i know its illegal ofc. Btw we are talking about the same popcorn right? The one you watch movies and series etc?


Depends on how you plan on using it.


----------



## Nipheria (Jan 2, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> It's only a BT client, isn't it? I'm not sure what's illegal about BT itself without any context.
> 
> Depends on how you plan on using it.


https://g.co/kgs/RSNnAh This one


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2018)

Nipheria said:


> https://g.co/kgs/RSNnAh This one


As I said, it depends on how you're using it. If you're downloading copyrighted material, then it's illegal.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 2, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> You know it's illegal right?... (popcorn time)



Nothing illegal about it as far as I know. What you may do with it it's another deal.


----------

